# Help! Tripped power



## ARFFMAN (Apr 27, 2012)

I need everyones help. Yesterday while working on my 1995 Newmar Kountry Air (50 amp) I accidently shorted out from ground to one leg of ac power.  where it comes in to pannel box. I still have shore power to transfer switch, power going out of transfer switch, then no power coming in to main panel box. In order to get power I used 2 adaptors I step down fromm 50 amp down to 30 amp down to 15 amp in order to plug in to extention cord. I kepted all breakers off to MH loads. When I switched on breaker marked light it tripped.  It appears I tripped something before panel box, any clues what to look for!


----------



## C Nash (Apr 27, 2012)

You probably have the power management system and it has cut off part of your service.  This happened to me while at a cg but I was hooked to 30 amp and have 50 amp.  Unhooked the shore power cranked the generator and everthing worked.  Hooked back up to shore power and everthing was fine.  Have no idea if this had anything to do with it but who cares it worked.  Never hook up to a extension is my thinking.  Have you checked all your GFI


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2012)

I think u might have blwn a mian fuse on the converter ,, they have 2 on the back side of them ,, i would ck that ,, but JMO


----------



## ARFFMAN (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks for the great advice I'll check your suggestions. (The best part of owning a MH is you are alway learning.)


----------



## ARFFMAN (Apr 29, 2012)

While troubleshooting, I removed the Todd PS 75 Powersource/ Battery Charger. (out of business)I plugged the PS 75unit into a power outlet (from my house)and WOFF! It shorted at the plug. Now I'm looking to replace it. I know what it does as far as a battery charger and coverts 110 down to 12 volts to power 12 volt systems. What should I look for as a replacement? 75 watts that the old unit was, or is there a benefit on more wattage. I'm not sure the converter was the the cause of the proplem at the panel but something is not right with the converter. Thanks for all your comments.


----------



## vanole (Apr 30, 2012)

ARFFMAN,

Your original symptoms sounded like what happenned to me back in November.  I had a cascading problem that originally started at the power transfer switch which coincidently was manufactured by Todd Electric.  Switch ate itself up and about burned the M/H to the rims.  I replaced it with a Parallax transfer switch.  I had absolutely no direct indication the switch was bad.  My EMS said everything was great at the pole.  While I was trying to figure out what was going on I noticed my inverter had tripped and would not reset.  Appliance were acting weird and only had power at 2 receptacles in the M/H.  Took a meter to the bus bars and holy gaucamole had 220 at the bus bars.  Ran outside and shut the power off at the pole.  Then went back to the transfer switch.  My power switch had a plastic casing and I notice the cover had started to melt and it smelled like something was burning in the compartment.  Popped the cover off and the switch had literally melted and fused itself inside additionally one of the magnets look like it had blown apart.

Replaced the switch and came back on shore power, inverter still would not reset.  After somemore troubleshooting I determined my issue was on the charge side of the inverter.  Inverter was made by Trace (out of business I think bought out by Xantrex).  Parts not available etc so I had to buy a new inverter.  Inverters are quite pricey not sure about converters hopefully you have better luck.

Bottom line after you get a replacement and before you come back on shore power I'd pop the cover on the transfer switch while its not energized and take a look inside to make sure all is okay.  Check lug tightness etc..

Jeff


----------



## ARFFMAN (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks, boy were you lucky. I have checked out Transfer switch and all test and looks fine. While troubleshooting I found two things, The converter apears to be bad and the other proplem I found is that were the main wires from the generator comes into transfer switch, I discovered the R word (RATS) A rat had chewed the wire from the generator raw. My question is: does the (shore power) switch in the transfer box conduct to the generator transfer switch? If so this is were short would come from (the area of Rat damage)


----------



## ARFFMAN (May 1, 2012)

I disconnected the two 12 gauge wire romex from the generator side of the transfer switch then rechecked the power to the main breaker and load breakers. Everything works fine. I'll rewire the generator and all should be well. Thanks everyone for your comments and help. By the way! I purchased a 50 amp Surge protector by Surge Guard today(model 34750) 
Since I'm on the subject, can anyone comment on their use of the Surge Guard. Thanks


----------



## H2H1 (May 1, 2012)

I am glad you found and fixed the problem


----------



## carsautobuy01 (May 2, 2012)

Used car sales in Gauteng, South Africa. Cars Auto Buy is closed car dealer network in Gauteng region, provides with latest available deals for demo & used cars for sale in Pretoria, Johannesburg and other Gauteng area. Second hand motor car dealers online. http://www.carsautobuy.co.za/


----------



## vanole (May 2, 2012)

ARFFMAN,

Think you found the short and CONGRAT's on the fix.

Forgot to put this balloon juice in on my above post.  What I have read charging technology has come a long way over the years.  When I bought my new inverter not only did I up my inverter size I upped my charge amps on the charge side of the inverter.  So far so good on my replacement.

I sure hope you have the problem licked and have continued success and getting your M/H in shape.

V/R
Jeff
GO NAVY


----------

